# wildsau hardride fr geeignet?



## mb_chief (29. November 2007)

jetzt denkt ihr bestimmt:
SUFU

 

aber dennoch:
ich überlege mir ne sau zuzulegen die hardride fr
ich will ein rahmen wo ich keine angst haben msus dass was kaputt geht im bikepark oder sonst wo
ein rahmen der alles mitmacht
und trickreich , wendig ist
was sagt ihr dazu ist die sau dafür geeignet?


----------



## Maui (29. November 2007)

die beschreibung koennt genau so im prospekt der Sau stehen. passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzfahrer (29. November 2007)

Bin mit der Hardride bisher alles gefahren. Ob abendliche Tour durch die Gegend, oder Wochenendausritte im Bikepark.
Bin mit 0,1 to auch nicht gerade der leichteste, aber die Sau hält, da mach ich mir keine Sorgen.


----------



## mb_chief (29. November 2007)

ja ich wieg mit ausrüstung auch so 96 kilo 
ok das wäre super dann würde für extreme freeride - local DH die sau reichen, 
und der keiler wäre übertrieben, oder?
das soll halt jetzt ein bike sein dass ich länger als 5 monate fahre...
deshalb noch bisschen mehr geld ausgeben dafür soll es was gutes sein

werde es so aufbauen:
sau mit dhx 5.0 200mm federweg, 57mm hub
mz 66 rc2 eta

ja laufräder werden mavic ex729 
naben DT SWISS
Truvativ stylo kurbel erstmal.. ( vllt durch holzfeller ersteztz)
sram x9


----------



## Maui (29. November 2007)

ich hatte die hardride und habe einen keiler. der keiler ist pur dh also nixfuer die local trails oder so.  dhx5 erste wahl. gabel hoert sich auch gut an.


----------



## FunkyRay (29. November 2007)

Dann würde ich mir das mit der Stylo nochmal überlegen. Hatte zwar keine Probleme mit der alten am Freerider aber bei 100kg und Dauerhaltbarkeit...


----------



## Piefke (29. November 2007)

mb_chief schrieb:


> werde es so aufbauen:
> sau mit dhx 5.0 200mm federweg, 57mm hub
> mz 66 rc2 eta
> 
> ...



Ich wiege etwa genau so viel und meine Sau ist sehr ähnlich aufgebaut, ich fahre hinten 24" - das macht die Sau noch wendiger.


----------



## Speedpower (29. November 2007)

Ich fahr die Hardride Fr mit ner Totem und ich muss echt sagen ich bin noch nie ein vielseitigeres Bike gefahren, damit kannst du echt alles machen und ist einfach nicht totzukriegen.
Vom Dh bis notfalls auch mal Dirt oder Slopestyle geht echt alles selbst mit dem längeren Radstand noch schön wendig.
Meiner meinung nach das pefekte Allround-Bike


Gruß Jens


----------



## mb_chief (29. November 2007)

ja die stylo wird wahrscheinlich dann wegkommen..
ich bestell mir neuen laufradsatz, also muss ich jetzt entscheiden ob 
hinten 24 zoll und vorne 26 zoll oder vorne + hinten 26 zoll...
vllt habt ihr noch erfahrungswerte dazu?


----------



## TheTomminator (29. November 2007)

Also ich fahr ne Hardride Single mit Rohloff. Macht robust und leicht aufgebaut immerhin 20,4kg. Trotzdem fahre ich damit auch längere Touren. Bisher waren 1500Hm der Rekord, aber da würde noch viel mehr gehen. Hab die Sau ja noch nicht so lange. Für mich ist die Sau der perfekte Allrounder, ich fahre damit:

Nightrides mit CC Teilnehmern bis 2,5h
Touren mit ca 1500hm und 50-75km
Downhillstrecken
Bikepark

Geht alles wunderbar. Nur bergauf ist es halt anstrengender als mit was leichterem, aber das ist mir egal. Meist ist immer noch wer langsamer als ich und mit der Zeit gewöhnt man sich. Tip: rechtzeitig schieben spart Kraft und ist of genau so schnell.

Also ich kann zur Sau raten. Die macht echt alles mit. Mit ner Feder speziell für DH und vieleicht ner speziellen gabel kann man auch sicher in ein paar Minuten auf DH-Race umbauen.
Wozu ich raten würde ist das Sitzrohr kürzen zu lassen und ne lange Sattelstütze zu nehmen.


----------



## mani.r (29. November 2007)

zu 24" und 26" zoll kann ich auch noch was sagen. bin beides gefahren und hab mich jetzt für 26" entschieden mit 170mm federweg hinten. 
das hängt aber immer von den persönlichen vorlieben und der fahrweise ab. 
mir gefällt sie so besser zu fahren - ist trotzdem wendig genug aber dafür etwas laufruhiger wenn es schneller wird. 

Stylo würde ich bei 100 kg auch nicht nehmen. Saint passt ganz gut. Holzfeller sicher auch.

Probleme hatte ich bis jetzt nur mit den Dämpfer von Fox. Mir sind bis jetzt 2 gebrochen. Fahre jetzt den Manitou Swinger X4 der vom Ansprechverhalten nicht schlechter ist aber dafür hat er jetzt schon über 1 Jahr gehalten.

Laufräder fahre ich seit 3 Jahren EX729 mit DT Swiss Naben und habe bis jetzt nix dran gemacht oder gehabt. War für mich perfekt.

Ansonsten wird es das was Du machen willst sicher abkönnen  - eher mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedpower (29. November 2007)

Hab meinen DHX auch nach 2 Monaten zerlegt gehabt  Naja probiern wir halt mal nen Vivid...


----------



## rsu (29. November 2007)

mehr zu 24" hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=279833


----------



## WilliWildsau (29. November 2007)

Hi, kann mich den anderen nur anschliessen, mit der Hardride kann man wirklich alles machen und an das Gewicht gewöhnt man sich schnell, weil der Fahrspaß alles mehr als ausgleicht. Ich fahre in meiner Wildsau den Romic Dämpfer mit 57mm Hub seit zwei Jahren und hab noch nie Probleme damit gehabt und er hat schon einiges einstecken müssen in den 2 Jahren, schade nur dass es mit dem Service in Deutschland so schlecht läuft.Als Alternativkurbel kann ich auch noch die Husselfeld 2.2 mit Shiftguide empfehlen, meiner meinung nach braucht man nicht mehr und bin damit schon 2000 Hm gefahren.P.s.: habe bei einem Anbieter im Internet ein Angebot gesehen, wo Kurbel+Shiftguide+Howitzerinnenlager ca.96  kostet, bei dem Preis werde ich sie mir auch noch an mein Hardtail schrauben.
Gruß Willi!


----------



## mb_chief (29. November 2007)

oh danke für die antworten 
ja ich denk dass ne holzfeller ran kommt 
zum dämpfer...
hmm dann wohl doch den roco wc 
fahr zur zeit selber nen dhx 5.0 is eigtl schon top


----------



## san_andreas (29. November 2007)

Beim Rocco hats bei einem Freund auch schon die Kolbenstange abgerissen. War aber (wohl) durch falsche Montage im Rahmen bedingt. Laut Marzocchi der erste, bei dem so etwas passiert ist.


----------



## mb_chief (29. November 2007)

naja gut ich denk die zwei dämpfer nehmen sich nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

